# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Pijn bovenin de rug

## Voetballer39

Afgelopen zondag ben ik met mijn knie in het gras terecht gekomen waardoor dat die meteen stilstond. meteen kreeg ik een enorme pijnscheut in mijn rug(linsboven) en dat is nog steeds zo, ook bij ademhalen en wat sneller lopen doet het pijn, en ook bij tillen van wat zwaardere dingen.

Weet misschien iemand wat dit kan zijn? Ik denk zelf aan een gekenusde rib, en weet niet goed wat ik moet doen.

----------


## Sefi

Is er iets op je ribben terecht gekomen dan?
Als ik je goed begrijp viel je op je knie en voelde je een pijnscheut in je bovenrug. Ik neem aan dat je hard liep en toen je viel voorover viel en wellicht je bovenrug verrekt hebt? Het kunnen verrekte spieren zijn, maar ook een verschoven wervel of ribwervelgewrichtje. Een bezoekje aan een chiropractor of fysio kan gaan kwaad. Natuurlijk kun je ook naar je huisarts gaan als de pijn blijft.

----------


## Voetballer39

Sefi, er is niets op mijn ribben gekomen.
Was inderdaad tijdens hardlopen, mijn knie kwam in het gras, en ik stond meteen stil, terwijl mijn lichaam eigenlijk nog verder wou, ik voelde echt meteen een enorme pijnscheut.

----------


## Sefi

Heb je nog steeds pijn?
Ik denk dat je bovenlichaam uitgerekt werd doordat het nog verder wilde. Waarschijnlijk zijn het je spieren, maar er kan ook een verschovel wervel of gewrichtje zijn. Wordt de pijn minder als je er warmte op doet?

----------


## Voetballer39

> Heb je nog steeds pijn?
> Ik denk dat je bovenlichaam uitgerekt werd doordat het nog verder wilde. Waarschijnlijk zijn het je spieren, maar er kan ook een verschovel wervel of gewrichtje zijn. Wordt de pijn minder als je er warmte op doet?


Sefi, inmiddels via de huisarts diclofenac gehad , daar wordt het wel wat minder mee, maar de pijn blijft vooral bij plotselinge bewegingen. Zou het tot na het weekend afkijken, en moet evt daarna weer contact opnemen met de huisarts.

----------


## sietske763

@janocean...............overal post je hetzelfde.....heb op een ander topic een vraag gesteld...............zonde..........want reclame MAG NIET

----------

